# How do you prevent buttons from being accidently changed on Canon 1DX?



## toddbuchanan (Apr 13, 2013)

As a photojournalist, I tend to have 2 and sometimes 3 cameras hanging on my body (usually one wide-mid range zoom and a 70-200 on the other body) and since I am shooting and on the move constantly at most events I have had plenty of problems grabbing my 70-200 (with my 1DX) and finding that all the settings have gotten changed as it bumps against my body (I do tend to turn the top of the body towards my boy versus hanging outward as I have found that it gets beaten up more when it's facing out (i.e. the hotshoe and top facing out, versus turned inward to my body)...

So long story short, I'm getting sick of this as I have milliseconds to respond, grabbing my camera and then I get it up to my face and find I'm on ASA 10,000 and shutter speed of 1/8000....it's starting to get really annoying...

So I figured out how to set-up the multi-function lock so it will lock back dial and multifunction dials and I figured out how to disable the modes down to just manual (I NEVER shoot on anything other than manual or bulb) but the thing I can't figure out is there a way to disable the small ISO button on the top of the camera near the shutter speed dial?...between shutter speed dial (which I can lock via multi-function lock) I can't figure out if there is a way to lock/disable the ISO button? the ISO and the Shutter speed dial seem to be the things that get changed the most often...I can't seem to find anything about disabling the ISO button or locking...anyone have any ideas?

Thanks....and just to answer in advance, no I don't want to use some wierd new harness contraption that someone has come up with...maybe good and fine for shooting weddings but when you are covering protests, riots, war zones, NFL games, etc...I have not found one that would be more dangerous than useful...


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 13, 2013)

toddbuchanan said:


> How do you prevent buttons from being accidently changed on Canon 1DX?



Stop accidentally pressing them! 

But seriously, a camera holster makes the most sense to me. Or several, depending on what types you like.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2013)

The ISO button on top cannot be locked out. So, if you want to change the current situation your choices are to put in a feature request to Canon and hope they add it to a future firmware update, or find a new way to carry your cameras. Honestly, I think the latter is your best bet - holding your breath waiting for Canon to add a feature is bad for your health. 

I've used Blackrapid straps for years, recently picked up a Spider Holster - it's great, and there's a double-holster version.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 13, 2013)

I the same issue, i use a black rapid and when the camera hangs not being used and I lift it too my eye I'm more
Often than not on f22 as I have bumped and turned the top dial. For
Me I have the time to change it back, but to have that happen to two or three cameras in a journalist situation must be the worst. If I come up with a good solution I'll let you know.


----------



## toddbuchanan (Apr 13, 2013)

Viggo,

Thanks for that...I think I may have to revert back to something I had done long ago where I created a little collar and literally superglued the collar around the ring so you had to push in hard to actaully change the ISO and it wouldn't get pushed so easily...but still have a feeling that straps other lenses will eventually knock it off...have to keep thinking on this one...missed a really great shot the other day that was a matter of being on top of things and I'm not paid to miss shots...and I'm not very happy when it's my equipment that makes me look stupid...

I'll look at harnesses and holsters again but I have found that when I am in crowd situations, (I can think of multiple news and sports events where I had to thread through crowds of people to get to the front or out of harms way) and if I don't have hip pack/think tank gear pushed behind me...towards my back, then I am whacking every person in the crowd with my gear (ie hip holster type things) and it tends to piss them off...

I'll see if I can find anyone else's input and post back here...thanks so far for everyone's feed back...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2013)

toddbuchanan said:


> I'll look at harnesses and holsters again but I have found that when I am in crowd situations, (I can think of multiple news and sports events where I had to thread through crowds of people to get to the front or out of harms way) and if I don't have hip pack/think tank gear pushed behind me...towards my back, then I am whacking every person in the crowd with my gear (ie hip holster type things) and it tends to piss them off...



I had a similar concern. I use the Spider Holster, but not on their belt. Instead, I have it on a Lowepro belt - their Light Utility Belt has 'sections' that slide on the belt, so you can slide a rig around toward your back.


----------



## toddbuchanan (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah..that's getting closer to a solution...I also had one other PJ suggest I adjust straps so that the cameras aren't down near the belt area...just a bit high so it isn't hitting the belt/hip pack/cellphone...not a pure solution but might reduce the number of times it happens....


----------



## PaulTopol (Apr 13, 2013)

Cover with gaffer tape?
I have been experiencing the same problem but thought that I had been fiddling with the dials.


----------



## Skulker (Apr 14, 2013)

As I am into wildlife photography it is a constant problem for me as the camera is in a cover most of the time and then I need it quickly. The cover seems to push the buttons. I often find that a button has been pressed. My solution is to turn the camera off. Not very satisfactory at all. I have auto power off set to 1min now so that helps minimise the problem.


----------



## harryg (Apr 18, 2013)

You use the Lock setting of the camera's power switch but there's a Gotcha: you have to enable what is locked (see page 333 of the manual). Unfortunately, that locks the DIALS, but not the BUTTONS.


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 22, 2013)

toddbuchanan said:


> As a photojournalist, I tend to have 2 and sometimes 3 cameras hanging on my body (usually one wide-mid range zoom and a 70-200 on the other body) and since I am shooting and on the move constantly at most events I have had plenty of problems grabbing my 70-200 (with my 1DX) and finding that all the settings have gotten changed as it bumps against my body (I do tend to turn the top of the body towards my boy versus hanging outward as I have found that it gets beaten up more when it's facing out (i.e. the hotshoe and top facing out, versus turned inward to my body)...
> 
> So long story short, I'm getting sick of this as I have milliseconds to respond, grabbing my camera and then I get it up to my face and find I'm on ASA 10,000 and shutter speed of 1/8000....it's starting to get really annoying...
> 
> ...



Be careful and look before you shoot?


----------



## RGF (Apr 23, 2013)

Why not turn the camera off when you are carrying it. As you raise it to your eye, you can turn it on.

Not sure how fast it will wake up if it does not need to go through the sensor cleaning cycle.


----------

